# Fresh Spring Water VS. Distilled Water?



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey people,  
   I was wondering if any of you have tried different types of water on your grows, especially fresh spring water? Up by the mountain where I ski there is a water stop by the side of the road. Two pipes come out of the ground and it's where many people get their drinking water...I do. Just wondering if you think it would be better for the plants than distilled water because of the natural minerals, etc.? Thanks for your input.


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 12, 2008)

What is the ph level?  I wonder if the ph stays consistent or at least close.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 12, 2008)

i used to get drinking water from a spring that emptied into a lake we were on all summer.  Sometimes springs do carry minerals that may hurt some plants, such as calcium (causes somekind of nute lockout).  I get my water from a spring/well where i live and get way to much calcium.  Last year i thought the calcium was hurting my plants but found out it was something else.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 12, 2008)

I haven't tested it yet  (pH) as I know I can adjust it. TC, you brought up a good point about calcium and nute lock. I haven't started my grow so I guess I'll just play it safe and do distilled. Thanks for the help.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 12, 2008)

In a natural environment like a lake setting where people are getting their drinking water from this spring, there is a real easy way to tell if the water is detrimental to the plants.

Look around at the plants that are growing very near to this water.

If they're healthy, then it won't hurt your MJ.

MJ is one tough plant.

If you're really curious, you could always pay for a water analysis from any reputable water company. They'll give you a readout on every mineral in the water and it's quality.

I seriously doubt that any spring has enough calcium in the water to affect the plants at all.

Like I said, just look at the vegetation that's growing near the spring. If there is an abundance of vegetation of many types, then the water is ok for plants. Otherwise, they wouldn't grow there.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 12, 2008)

the only real problem is getting the correct balance, not knowing the mineral content of the spring water.  the plants wont know any difference, as long as the ph is kept constant(hydro anyway)


----------



## godtea (Jan 12, 2008)

I have  40 gallon rain barrels on my down spouts .
I had a freind who went to a natural spring for his water and another who uses a near by lake.The only problem with the lake is that they treat it with herbacide once a year in july .
Nature is usually the safer path.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> I have 40 gallon rain barrels on my down spouts .
> I had a freind who went to a natural spring for his water and another who uses a near by lake.The only problem with the lake is that they treat it with herbacide once a year in july .
> Nature is usually the safer path.


 
I use Rain water and my plants seem to be fine..I don't use the run off of my roof due to possible contamination from roof material..I put out 55 gal drums and fill my gallon containers and then bring inside to reach room  temp..I think that Rain and snow is the most natural water source there is..Thats my .02 worth


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, that's why I like this forum, I get to change my mind according to posts...I've always been a fan of the natural thing...you guys are great ...thanks.


----------



## nixon (Jan 12, 2008)

Id just like to add that a lot of tap water is just as fine as spring water. Its refined so much before released to the public for use, it has perfect pH, just watch out and make sure your municipality doesnt put chlorine in the water. I now if they tried that here thered be a public outrage hah


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 12, 2008)

I prefer to use distilled,

   Here is why. I had a few gallons of drinking water, (In jugs), and I thought read them to see if they were chlorinated or not. Much too my surprise I find that it is bottled down in champagne Illinois from the city's water source so I called the city and asked where is their water source. It is pulled from the local river, and treated with chlorine, and then bottled.

 This just makes me sick. Because of my illnesses I cannot expose myself to swimming or drinking chlorinated water. We have a well that is good, but is high in calcium.

 POTUS is 100% correct in looking a the local flora and fauna surrounding lakes and rivers. The health of the surrounding plants will tell you what you need to know.

  I still prefer distilled as I have used it for many years on my exotics, and I have fewer headaches , and I don't get caught in it when the locals decide to use chloramine instead of chlorine.

 Rain water is great, big believer in that, and the 55 gallon barrel is smart thinking.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 13, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I prefer to use distilled,
> 
> Here is why. I had a few gallons of drinking water, (In jugs), and I thought read them to see if they were chlorinated or not. Much too my surprise I find that it is bottled down in champagne Illinois from the city's water source so I called the city and asked where is their water source. It is pulled from the local river, and treated with chlorine, and then bottled.
> 
> ...


   Thanks KK,
   I know you can't go wrong with distilled. I also know that there is no chlorine in this water as it is spring water not yet adulterated by anyone. Choices, choices, choices....


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 13, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> I use Rain water and my plants seem to be fine..I don't use the run off of my roof due to possible contamination from roof material..I put out 55 gal drums and fill my gallon containers and then bring inside to reach room temp..I think that Rain and snow is the most natural water source there is..Thats my .02 worth


 
ive been doing the same as you as i read somewhere that rainwater contains nitrogen, not sure if this is true, but it doesnt seem to be doing any harm


----------



## Hick (Jan 13, 2008)

It's been awhile since I read up on it, but I recall reading that spring water(depending on the source) can be greatly beneficial, as it contains minerals and li'l living creatures that are beneficial to "soil" at least.
  Distill water is void of any minerals or micro nutrients.
  I use well water. A tad high in calcium content, neutral PH (7.0) for my indoor source, but also utilize a couple of different springs, creeks during the summer months.


----------



## godtea (Jan 13, 2008)

Roof run off might have a trace off bird droppings in it .
If the roof is brand new you could also possibly have some chemical contamination . The roofing material is not solulable in water (asphalt shingle)so after a year of exsposure to the elements any salts which might be in the shingle will have been leached out.
 If you have a metal roof (ie. copper ) I don't know ,but I probably wouldn't risk it.
 I've used roof run off water for alot of years and never had a problem.
 My objection to distilled water is that it's not enviromentally friendly (leaves a pretty big carbon footprint) and it cost money.
 KingKahuna no dis meant .If you have to avoid chemicals, you gotta do what ya gotta do.
I also am a soil grower so I can't comment on Hydro .I assume part of that process has to do with tight control of your growing medium.
 What is chloramine and how is it worse than Cl


----------



## POTUS (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a link to a very interesting article about "Ground Water".

Spring water is one type of ground water. It's not always pure, not always safe for drinking and not always good for plants.

If you're going to use water from the same spring all the time, I'd suggest going to a local water company and getting a test kit from them and having them perform an analysis in that water. It's best to do so about a day after a hard rain. If any contaminants will be in the water as a result of a near surface source, it'll show most clearly after a hard rain.

The links within this web-page will take you to a lot of reading about water.

WATER QUALITY LINK


----------



## POTUS (Jan 13, 2008)

Rainwater samples were collected at Isogo Ward of Yokohama City, Japan, from 23 June to 31 July 2003. The toxic potency of pollutants present in 13 rainwater samples was tested using Daphnia magna. Most test animals died within 48 h in five test solutions that were prepared from rainwater samples. On the other hand, when nonpolar compounds such as pesticides were removed from rainwater samples before the toxic tests, mortalities in all test solutions were less than 10%. Eight kinds of pesticides were detected in rainwater samples. The highest concentration was of dichlorvos, at 0.74 &#956;g/L. Results indicated that insecticides in rainwater sometimes lethally affected D. magna and that toxic potency of insecticides that are present in rainwater constitutes an important problem for environmental protection.

People who think about drinking rainwater have a good idea, but their main concern is usually the rainwater quality. Rainwater in and of itself is not usually a problem, however Mother Nature does use water as a way to clean the sky as well as the rivers, lakes and streams. There are dangers and there are safety measures that must be taken, in todays world of modern industry. First of safety measures, is the catchment system (area where water is caught, collected, directed and accumulated). Second is the filtration system (area and equipment used to make water potable). Third is the storage system (area where water is kept for sometimes long periods during consumption.

Pollution in the sky, dust particles, tar on roofs, chemical products that may be used for anything upon/of/within the catchment surface can end up in the rainwater tank. Water is more than life giving liquid; water is a substance that latches on to just about anything, that could be harmful (or even tasteful). The first step in understanding how rainwater quality can be achieved to the point of drinking it is the concept of hygiene. Water must come in contact with as little contaminants from the time of condensation in clouds, to the time it finally hits the human organism and if it does it must be filtered.

This information is the result of a "Google" on *rain water safety.*

If you live in or near a big city, think twice before using rain water for anything. All the pollutants present in the sky will also be present in the rain water. Sometimes in toxic amounts.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 13, 2008)

I know that a lot of people drink this water but maybe I should just get it tested. It's in a very rural area and comes off a small mountain...sure tastes good and I'm not dead yet and have my hair


----------



## berserker (Jan 14, 2008)

I just use water out of the lake.The PH is 7 and after I put in my Fox Farm,brings the PH to where I want it.I havent had no problems with useing lake water.I am surrounded by 10,000 of them.Keep it GREEN


----------



## blunt (Jan 14, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> I just use water out of the lake.The PH is 7 and after I put in my Fox Farm,brings the PH to where I want it.I havent had no problems with useing lake water.I am surrounded by 10,000 of them.Keep it GREEN



how do you get it when they are frozen? im on one of those 10000 lakes


----------



## POTUS (Jan 14, 2008)

blunt said:
			
		

> how do you get it when they are frozen?


 
Now, you KNEW someone was gonna jump on that...hehe


----------

